# Tilly



## Zarathustra (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, Tilly is my 18-month-old Bull Arab X. Gentle nature, totally affectionate and loving. 

And she's in love with my rats. Tilly, when all else fails, will calm right down when the rats are out. She'll stand guard over their cage, watching them in all their ratty glory. She'll put front paws up on the counter, just to get a bit closer and, as we speak, is resting her snout on my thigh as I've got Peyton on my shoulder.

It just amazes me how much she adores Peyton & Parvati. Anyone else find their other pets worship their rats?

(Zeus, my catty boy, on the other hand, keeps looking at them as if to say 'You. You took her attention away from me!')


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

My lab/pit mix does all the same things! He loves to lick them and when he is in his crate, the girls love to sneak in and crawl all over him.


----------

